# Proper Occupancy Classification for 7000sf Natural Gas Compressor Building



## retire09 (Nov 10, 2010)

A plan is being proposed for a 7000sf building housing two large compressors used to inject compressed natural gas into a subsurface storage reservoir. The project is in an extremely cold climate otherwise the compressors would be outside and no building occupancy would be required. The compressors are fueled by natural gas. The designers are asking to consider an F-1 occupancy classification for the building in the hope that they can avoid the requirements associated with an H-2 occupancy.

Is this a reasonable Occupancy Classification for this type of facility?


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

F-1 sounds right.  Request gas detection for everyone's safety, though, since the natural gas is not odorized at that point.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 10, 2010)

retire09,

Will this structure be sprinkled? Does the system use more than 30 lbs. [ i.e. - `06 IBC, Table

307.1(1) - Closed System ]?

I'm leaning towards the H-2, ...convince me otherwise.  

.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 10, 2010)

retire09,

Oooops,  ...nevermind! I just read Section 307.1, Exception # 5.

.


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2010)

So is thing setting on an open piece of land with not much else around it???

And does it have a big a fan pushing alot of  air through the building??

And as you say mainly there for weather protection?


----------



## retire09 (Nov 12, 2010)

The building will have gas detection that will activate an exhaust system and also shut down all gas and electrical supplies.


----------

